# My Accidental Litter



## SNM (Mar 24, 2011)

I wasn't too happy about this pregnancy. Accidents happen, but I'm a GRANDMA again!!

Lucy had 7 babies!!! Lost one this afternoon 

I left Monday morning for school and she was making a nest, had them that afternoon. I came back tonight and found these lovely darlings squirming and squeaking away.

















these are some weird colored babies.I'm curious to see what they'll turn out like


----------



## 4kr (Mar 24, 2011)

Very cute babies!! I bet they are so soft! Congrats


----------



## rtvarnell (Mar 24, 2011)

I think they look neat. Can't Wait to see what they look like when they get a bit older.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 24, 2011)

Very cute, Can't wait to see more.


----------



## maxysmummy (Mar 24, 2011)

aww they are adorable! look so soft. baby rabbits smell amazing!


----------



## rtvarnell (Mar 24, 2011)

Can't Wait to have a litter to smell them. Going to find some great Female rabbits for a boys. This weekend at a show.


----------



## LindyS (Mar 24, 2011)

Awww I can't wait fr baby buns I was so dissapointed when we lost our first litter.


----------



## SNM (Mar 25, 2011)

Half are a weird mustardy gold color. I can't stop looking at it. The other half are grey with an orange tinge. Me and my sisters are making bets on what they're going to look like at 4 weeks. 
@ Lindy, sorry for the loss of your first litter. You should rebreed her so you might have Juniors for the June show


----------



## 4kr (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you think they may be tort? The colors are weird. I'm with ya, I can't wait to see what they turn out to be too.


----------



## SNM (Mar 25, 2011)

We were cleaning out all their cages and we put them in exercise pens while we're cleaning. Carmen mixed up Lucy with Ricky??? I don't know what she was doing or thinking but David got a hold of Lucy and BAM quick as lighting. I was thinking he only got her once so maybe she didn't take. No such luck

Red Mini Rex X Frosted Pearl Holland Lop= Mustard babies

They'll be my Helicopter eared mustard babies


----------



## SNM (Apr 1, 2011)

Today they're 11 days old.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 1, 2011)

They do look tort kinda. Really cute. Yeah I did re breed her 10 days ago.
I made sure she took. It would be nice to have some juniors intime but my luck hasn't been great lately so we will have to see.


----------



## SNM (Apr 1, 2011)

This litter threw me off for another 6 weeks. I've been dying to breed my Red MR Lucy. She's an excellent mother, makes me even more impatient to get another litter out of her.

4 have the tort shading and the last two are orange. It'll be funny to look at in another 2 weeks when they're ears will start to lop.

Good luck, I've heard the nethies are some of the hardest to get litters out of. You should breed them once..wait an hour then breed her again.. then do it another time . Make sure you don't wait over 11 hours on the last try. Works everytime and I get huge litters


----------



## LindyS (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah I read to breed them acouple times and then take her out and then a hour peso later then put her back in and breed acouple more times. Did this with both does. I'm hoping for a nice size litter. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## 4kr (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh I love their color, soooo cute!! Thanks for the update, I love seeing pictures.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 1, 2011)

pretty!


----------



## 4kr (Apr 1, 2011)

So do they have normal fur or mini rex fur? It looks like both types in the pictures...


----------



## Tobi (Apr 2, 2011)

Owwww Holland x Mini Rex! Holland Lop ears with Mini Rex fur :biggrin2:


----------



## SNM (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks like they all have normal fur, but it will be short. Their eyes are opening and a couple are escaping the nest box. I put them inside,because the wind blew all the fur away. there was no possible way I could pull more as Lucy plucked herself completely bald


----------



## Loves rabbits (Apr 2, 2011)

What breed are the babys


----------



## SNM (Apr 2, 2011)

Cross between a Red Mini Rex and Frosted Pearl Holland Lop. It wasn't on purpose btw


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 2, 2011)

Still, very cute.


----------



## SNM (Apr 3, 2011)

I was outside cleaning and it was a gorgeous day and they all had their eyes open. I put them in the bucket because they wouldn't sit still.


----------



## 4kr (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh they are cute!! Mini Rex fur?


----------



## SNM (Apr 3, 2011)

If i'm not mistaken Rex fur is a recessive gene.Both parents have to have it


----------



## Yield (Apr 4, 2011)

SNM wrote:


> If i'm not mistaken Rex fur is a recessive gene.Both parents have to have it



[align=center]Do you mean both parents have to have rex fur? 

Because at the sanctuary I volunteer at, someone brought in a rabbit without rex fur, and she gave birth to 6 babies 3 or 4 had rex fur :biggrin:


----------



## Jashaira (Apr 4, 2011)

Both have to carry the rex fur in order to get rex babies.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 4, 2011)

They are way too cute! :love:


----------



## LindyS (Apr 4, 2011)

Awwww not impatiant for Sarah ( blue otter ND ) to have hers.


----------



## Yield (Apr 4, 2011)

Jashaira wrote:


> Both have to carry the rex fur in order to get rex babies.



[align=center]I'm sorry but this is not true. It's if they carry the rex gene.

My proof... 
There was a mother rabbit brought into the sanctuary I volunteer.
This is the mother:








No rex fur.

Here are some of her babies:
The one on the left side has rex fur, the one on the right does not.





Here is the one on the left grown up:





And here is another one of her babies grown up:





It's blurry but you can tell she's a rex.

So the rex fur x rex fur saying isn't always true.. =)


----------



## SNM (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't think it's "true" rex fur either and the mom could have been from a rex pairing herself and the father could have had rex fur.

I don't think you would have any rex fur babies if neither of the parents have it in the background.

I just know these babies don't have rex fur


----------



## Yield (Apr 4, 2011)

[align=center]Well yeah, these babies don't =)

The ones at the sanctuary had MOSTLY true Rex Fur. I see a couple normal rabbit furs spread in the last baby left's coat, but you can only feel that soft velvety rex fur <3 (There's only one left at the Sanctuary, the one in the last picture- Dorito- she's so sweet.)

And yes, that's what I meant XD The dad obviously had to have Rex fur. People are just always saying you HAVE to have two bunnies with rex fur to get any rex fur outta it.. and that's not ALWAYS true. Usually true though.. =)


----------

